# Teure Nachforderungen bei Handy-Rechnungen möglich



## Kalle59 (13 April 2005)

> Die Monatsrechnung für das Handy muss nicht zwingend alle Gespräche im Abrechnungszeitraum auflisten. Weil es mitunter länger dauert, bis Netzbetreiber die Verbindungsdaten an den Mobilfunkanbieter weiterleiten, müssen Kunden damit rechnen, dass Gespräche aus dem jeweiligen Monat erst später abgerechnet werden. Auf ein entsprechendes Urteil des Landgerichts Dessau weist die Rechtsanwaltskammer Oldenburg hin (Az.: 1 S 245/04).



http://www.zdnet.de/news/tkomm/0,39023151,39132275,00.htm

Grüsse Kalle


----------



## Reducal (13 April 2005)

Wieso teure Nachforderungen? Das sieht so negativ aus - ist aber gängige Praxis. Und immerhin wurden die Gespräche ja auch von dem Handynutzer geführt. Allerdings sei an der Stelle auf die bevorstehende Urlaubszeit verwiesen. Gespräche/SMS im Ausland, ob ab- oder eingehend, bürgen auch eine Kostenfalle für die Handynutzer in sich, die oft erst einige Wochen oder gar Monate später aufschlägt.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 April 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings sei an der Stelle auf die bevorstehende Urlaubszeit verwiesen. Gespräche/SMS im Ausland, ob ab- oder eingehend, bürgen auch eine Kostenfalle für die Handynutzer in sich, die oft erst einige Wochen oder gar Monate später aufschlägt.


Siehe:
http://www.swr3.de/info/handyman/urlaub/
http://www.tarif-express.de/magazin/kw3102/
usw, usw 
einfach Handyrechnung Urlaub googeln...

cp


----------

